# Optics for Mini 14



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I plan to get a Mini 14, Target Model with harmonic stabilizer before fall, seems like I might actually be able to now that the rush is over. I'm looking for recommendations for a scope. Don't plan to shoot competitively except against some of my buds, and if I hunt it will be for Coyotes.

I have been a Leupold fan and have several, but don't want to just go that way because I always have. I tend towards high magnification and was thinking about a 4X-14X Var X III.

Ideas appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I've always been a Nikon fan. Have several from the prostaff, monarch to a monarch gold. All of them are bullet proof so far. Nothing against Leupold(I have one of their rangefinders) its just a ford/chevy/dodge thing.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

http://muelleroptics.com/mu83244td

http://muelleroptics.com/mt41650igr

The first is a higher power but it has a 30mm tube. The second is close to your mag needs,but it is a front AO and it is a 1" tube. The first will show 17cal holes well past 100yds....22"s should be 200 plus.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

zeiss conquest


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

+1 on the Nikons !


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Which caliber Mini are you going to get?


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

suggest you consider putting a smaller gas bushing in as well a using a buffer for the rear of the bolt - Minis are ROUGH on scopes !


----------

